# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Tatuaż

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Na dniach chciałabym zrobić sobie tatuaż. Myślę, że przed tym upiększeniem ciała powinnam zaszczepić się przeciwko żółtaczce. Jednakże w latach szkolnych byłam juz szczepiona.Obecnie mam 22lata. Podobno jeśli juz te szczepionki u kogoś były wykonane chronia go juz do konca zycia. Czy to prawda? Czy jednak powinnam jeszcze raz sie zaszczepiac zanim zrobie tatuaż, aby wyelminować prawdopodobieństwo zarażenia się .

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam

Ola

----------

